# Instalacion de paneles solares



## edwindj (Jul 29, 2014)

Buenas tardes amigos foristas yo estoy por construir este sistema de paneles de energía primero quiero empezar por me llega un recibo de energia comercial el cual consumo 300kwh durante un mes. según este dato consumiría unos 10kwh por día. esta potencia de 10kwh por el dia en cuanto se traduce en potencia real. para comenzar a realizar la lista de los materiales que necesito como.

cuantos paneles de 100 watss necesito?.
que controlador de carga necesito?.
de cuanto debe ser el banco de batería debo utilizar ?.
y por ultimo que inversor de cuantos watts debo utilizar.

cualquier pagina o enlace que me recomienda para alimentar mas mis conocimientos les agradecería su colaboración. 

o si alguien tiene formulas para realizar las operaciones que se deben tener encuenta para realizar este tipo de proyectos se lo agradeceria con todo el corazon.

Muchas gracias por su colaboración y que tengan buen día.


----------



## Finskey (Jul 29, 2014)

Tienes idea la cantidad de espacio que se necesita para alimentar completamente una casa? Salvo que tengas un par de hectareas y plata como para hacer una inversión muy grande no te lo recomiendo.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 29, 2014)

Según esto:
http://www.grupoice.com/wps/portal/...3BK/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/#.U9h0vUCFowp

Y según lo que tu dices,(que tu consumo es de 10 Kw por día), teniendo en cuenta que muchos aparatos (lámparas incluidas) solo se usan cuando se está en la casa y despierto, debes tener un consumo menor a 1 Kw/hora.
Supongamos que para estar holgados decidimos producir ese Kilowatt, entonces como los paneles te proveen 100 watts, solo necesitas 10 paneles.


----------



## jreyes (Jul 30, 2014)

Averigua primero si tu compañía eléctrica permite _net metering_. Esto es conectarr un inversor a la red eléctrica (con los paneles funcionando) y así inyectar energía a la red. Esto implica una reducción del consumo al momento de facturar ya que, eventualmente, podrías generar más de lo que gastas.

Una instalación así es más económica que una donde hay baterías de respaldo ya que éstas son caras y requieren una renovación que puede ser tan breve como 18 meses.


Saludos!


----------



## edwindj (Jul 30, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Según esto:
> http://www.grupoice.com/wps/portal/...3BK/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/#.U9h0vUCFowp
> 
> Y según lo que tu dices,(que tu consumo es de 10 Kw por día), teniendo en cuenta que muchos aparatos (lámparas incluidas) solo se usan cuando se está en la casa y despierto, debes tener un consumo menor a 1 Kw/hora.
> ...


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 30, 2014)

Teniendo en cuenta esos datos, no harías mal en aprovechar esa radiación para calentar el agua también.



http://iipsolares.mex.tl/frameset.php?url=/73571_COMO-FUNCIONAN-LOS-CALENTADORES-.html


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jul 31, 2014)

Mira, no soy un experimentado en el tema pero llevo unos meses probando esto de los paneles solares y baterías. Te comento lo que yo hice, lo cual no significa que sea lo mejor, pero para mi presupuesto va bien. Primero me compré una batería de 75ah y un panel de 40 w, es muy poco en realidad. Lo que hago es a medida que voy incrementando la producción de energía es agregando más "cosas" eléctricas alimentadas con la energía solar. Por ejemplo en un momento utilizaba la licuadora y luego instalé en un cuarto una lámpara de 12v y la alimento con la batería (que se carga con el panel), con lo que la iluminación ahí es 100% solar. Además me hice un cargador USB y cargo el celular. Lo que hago con esto es empezar de a poco e ir viendo como es el rendimiento y la verdad que es mágico. Sobretodo me sirve como reserva de energía para cuando se corta la luz, en el último corte tuve varias horas de luz gracias a la batería y el inversor. Eso sin contar que en ese cuarto hay siempre luz a pesar de lo que suceda con el suministro, por lo que sirve de luz de emergencia.

Podrías empezar con un panel de 100w y una batería acorde al panel, pero te recomiendo que te hagas vos el regulador ya que son caros (por lo menos acá en Argentina) y hacerlo es fácil y muy pero muy barato. Podrías hacer un circuito que tenía pensado hacer, pero como la instalación eléctrica de mi casa esta muy mal hecha tendría que cambiar todo para hacerlo. Mi idea era alimentar la iluminación de toda la casa con la energía solar (batería + inversor). Pero para evitar quedarme sin luz si tocan muchos días nublados hubiera hecho un circuito que cuando la tensión de la batería baja de determinado valor desconecte ese suministro y pase a suministrarse desde la red eléctrica, lo mismo que un UPS pero al revés. Con esto te olvidás de controlar la batería y evitás el problema mayor de las baterías, que es que se descarguen mucho y se destruyan.

Bueno espero que aunque me expresé medio desordenado se haya entendido mi experiencia e ideas.
Saludos!


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 31, 2014)

Hay empresas que se dedican a la venta y/o instalación de estos equipos.
Los más recomendable es que te contactes con alguno del ramo que te pueda asesorar más eficientemente y no sean sólo especulaciones.
Como hay días que consumis más y otros días menos, diviendo en 30 el consumo mensual te podrías quedar corto con el suministro de las baterías.
Lo que debes hacer es poner la pinza amperometrica por la fase estando la llave general abierta pero con todos los artefactos listos  para funcionar.
Cuando levantas la térmica general se va a producir un pico de corriente, a ese pico de corriente le tenés que sumar unos 10 amperes más que multiplicado por la tensión de tú línea te da la potencia que necesitas.
Sí es instalación trifasica hace lo mismo en cada fase y saca una media, pero siempre hay que equilibrar las cargas( mejorar las conexiones sí lo requiere)
ya teniendo listo el dato de potencia pasas a pedir también un tablero de transferencia para tener línea de red por un lado y equipo solar por el otro, así sólo usas la línea de red cuando se necesita.
Todo esto que dije es la parte fácil(decirlo es más fácil que hacerlo) te recomiendo que sí no tenés los conocimientos que requieren esto te contactes con alguna empresa.


----------



## edwindj (Ago 3, 2014)

Muy buenas sus ideas y comentarios gracias por el dato. por ahorra voy a empezar por ls lamparas que hay en la casa ya consegui el inversor.


----------

